# leaves turning red?



## ganjasmokr (Sep 12, 2007)

neone have any ideas why my plants leaves are turning red its only about 2 weeks old

all the other leaves are wide indica and on the top 2 nodes the centres are a maaronish red

thanks


----------



## StonedCold (Sep 12, 2007)

Any pictures?  They can help solve this problem a lot quicker.

Might be short of some nutes, specifically I was thinking Mg as well as NPK, but that is usually red stems not leaves.


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 12, 2007)

Without any Pics my first guess would be  P(hosphorus) Def...


----------

